# Schwinn Panther 1953



## Driftpr (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh my is that nice.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 4, 2018)

black light


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Oh my is that nice. View attachment 764375



Thanks


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 14, 2018)

Any Panther enthusiasts


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 14, 2018)

schwinn-derrific


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 22, 2018)

Panther anybody


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a 51 Panther years ago , Reason for letting go ...It was restored ...I prefer original paint....Still though they are cool looking bikes ...


----------



## mike (Mar 23, 2018)

1952 Panther, great riding bike super smooth and pedals easy for a big ballooner


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 3, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 3, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 764317 View attachment 764319 View attachment 764321



That's sharp looking. It looks like you have all the bells and whistles too.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks I try my best


----------



## Driftpr (May 10, 2018)

Panthers


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## 1817cent (Jun 21, 2018)

Mine is a 50 with a 2 tone headlight until i can find the top.


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 21, 2018)

1817cent said:


> Mine is a 50 with a 2 tone headlight until i can find the top. View attachment 827449



Nice


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2018)

1817cent said:


> Mine is a 50 with a 2 tone headlight until i can find the top. View attachment 827449



It looks like the two-tone light matches the two-tone bike. Why change?


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 22, 2018)

Oilit said:


> It looks like the two-tone light matches the two-tone bike. Why change?



It’s about what you like sometimes different it’s good some people like black some people like white it’s what you like!!!☑️


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 28, 2018)

*Here’s another of My panthers nice condition considering the years it has.

 *


----------



## Tony M (Jul 4, 2018)

MY Panther ....restored by Bob U


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 12, 2018)

Here's my 53 Panther.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Here's my 53 Panther.View attachment 837953
> 
> View attachment 837953





Another sweet piece from Dan's collection.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 29, 2018)

*Fresh air on this bad ass Schwinn Panther 


*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 12, 2018)

Out on this Sunday afternoon ☑️


----------



## John G04 (Aug 12, 2018)

Heres my 53 panther. One of my favorite riders.


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 17, 2021)

Show off your Panther!!! I took mines for a ride.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 17, 2021)




----------

